# 165 special tooling



## travisarm (Oct 17, 2015)

Does anyone have an idea where I could find the special tooling for adjusting the draft and position linkage? Tooling numbers are as follows. MFN-163 (dash pot wedge) MFN-970 (special gauge). I've checked with dealers all around here and nobody seems to have these.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello travisarm,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

It is doubtful that you will find these tools. You will have to improvise. Attached below are comments regarding alternative methods, written by *Big Dean*, and posted on the internet:

"for the MFN 970 I always used a piece of 3/8" plate or I have used a 3/8" bolt between the ram arm and the back edge if the liftcover 

for the MFN 163 You can use anything that will hold the dashpot plunger all the way extended. I have used a paper clip bent so it would hold the plunger out. I have set a lot of liftcover linkage like this and they always work just fine. "


----------



## travisarm (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks guys. I've set it up and will let you know how it works when I get a chance to finish assembling.


----------



## travisarm (Oct 17, 2015)

Hello again. So I finally got the hydraulic lift cover assembled and installed but am unsure of the correct operation. First thing is that this unit has dual aux. hydraulics. The valve is mounted to the front right corner and appears to be a factory option. It seems as if the position control and draft control won't work unless I hold or tie the one valve in the rearward position. Is this the correct operation that I would need to lock out this lever to make 3pt hitch controls responsive. There's also a set screw between the aux. control valve that I'm not sure what is for. My other concern is regarding the draft lever sensitivity. I was thinking that it should be less responsive. Seems like i only need to move lever about 1.5-2" to either completely raise or lower lift arms. I'm thinking my adjustments I made to the lift lift cover may be out. Anyone have any insight for me?


----------



## 120056 (Jul 10, 2015)

the draft control leaver will only work properly when you are ploughing or cultivating, it lifts the implement up as it starts to get tough by having the position control leaver up and the draft control down. most of the time you just have the draft up and use the position to hold it in the correct spot. the valve on the lift cover is a part that gets added on to have rear remotes, its most likely that you will have to hold it in a position to get the oil into the ram cylinder, (we don't have valves like that here in nz) and when using the remotes the position control lever has to go in to constant pumping to get continuous flow of oil. the screws on the end of the levers will convert it from double or single acting.


----------



## Masontel (Nov 15, 2015)

Do you get it working correctly. I just got a tractor with a very similar set up and I'm trying to figure out how it works


----------



## travisarm (Oct 17, 2015)

I've got the 3pt hitch arms raising and lowering ok with the position control but I may have to pull it all apart again someday as the draft lever seems very sensitive. Really only use about 2" of movement in the mid range of the quadrant and it will fully raise or lower the arms. In regards to the dual remotes on it I'm waiting to hear back from a Massey service tech on proper operation of the valve in relation to 3pt hitch oil flow and what the two screws are on the front of the valve as well as the one on top.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Do some plowing with draft control and see how it works. The draft control's only real purpose is for plowing, and can be confusing otherwise in normal lift operations.


----------



## Masontel (Nov 15, 2015)

thank you for the information. I got mine lifting based on your posts. Mine to is very sensitive but I have not hooked it up to a plow.


----------



## 120056 (Jul 10, 2015)

the draft control lever is supposed to be sensitive and the arms are either up or down it only works properly when doing ploughing. good idea to ask someone who knows about the valve where you live.


----------

